# carrying under the badge



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

My department currently does not require its' officers to obtain an LTC. As such, I never got around to getting one.

I was looking into purchasing a little snub nose .38 for off-duty and detail purposes and started to wonder whether or not I would need to obtain an LTC.

I know ch. 41 s.98 covers my duty weapon, but what about an off-duty weapon?

thanks


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> My department currently does not require its' officers to obtain an LTC. As such, I never got around to getting one.
> 
> I was looking into purchasing a little snub nose .38 for off-duty and detail purposes and started to wonder whether or not I would need to obtain an LTC.
> 
> ...


Unless you are purchasing your shiny, new .38 from Joe Dirtbag at his home office in the alley between Main and High Street...you will be required to produce this non-existent LTC, PRIOR TO purchase.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> My department currently does not require its' officers to obtain an LTC. As such, I never got around to getting one.
> 
> I was looking into purchasing a little snub nose .38 for off-duty and detail purposes and started to wonder whether or not I would need to obtain an LTC.
> 
> ...


a snub nose for performing police functions? If you shoot someone without having qualified with that weapon, good luck.


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

If you are performing a detail and you are IN UNIFORM, you should have your duty weapon with you. Nonetheless...get your LTC. That will cover you on all fronts. 

Good luck.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Vader said:


> If you are performing a detail and you are IN UNIFORM, you should have your duty weapon with you. Nonetheless...get your LTC. That will cover you on all fronts.


Good advice!!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Unless you are purchasing your shiny, new .38 from Joe Dirtbag at his home office in the alley between Main and High Street...you will be required to produce this non-existent LTC, PRIOR TO purchase.


Exactly...what department doesn't require an LTC? I thought all did?


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

There are still a few small PD's that DON'T require it...for one reason or another.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Boston never required it. I always carried my duty weapon on the badge.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Get the LTC, but in the mean time, see if your dept. will allow you to order it through a department purchase order(and qualify you). If it is dept. purchase, it can be considered a duty weapon.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I didn't realize that you guys had to get a License To Carry for off duty purposes. Out west, we are all allowed to carry under the badge. Much easier that way.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> I didn't realize that you guys had to get a License To Carry for off duty purposes. Out west, we are all allowed to carry under the badge. Much easier that way.


We can as well, as long as it's a department issued weapon.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> I didn't realize that you guys had to get a License To Carry for off duty purposes. Out west, we are all allowed to carry under the badge. Much easier that way.


It used to be that way until a dept. in western Ma. shit canned an officer for a prior domestic conviction and argued that they could in fact require it's officers to get a LTC.
(automatically disqualifying him.)

I believe the domestic happened over a decade ago and he had been on the department a while.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Um, HR 218. 

Only the Communist Commonwealth would require a Police Officer to have and LTC. What a shame.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

On of my departments would let you carry under the badge with out a LTC, but required the gun be signed out at the begging of your duty and signed back in at the end.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

I work part time for a FFL dealer. We can NOT sell or transfer a firearm unless the buyer is a MA resident AND has a valid MA firearms permit. It does not matter if the buyer is a police officer, federal agent or President of the United States. I had a FBI agent in the shop who wanted to buy ammo and I could not sell it to him because he did not have a MA permit.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

To require a person to obtain a LTC before they can even apply for a job cuts down on the number of applicants. If the person gets disqualified for a LTC as a citizen, should they be allowed to carry a gun as a cop.


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

quality617 said:


> We can as well, as long as it's a department issued weapon.


You cannot carry off duty (dept. issue or not) if you do not have a LTC. You will be in up to your chin if you have to plug someone someday. So please...do not hang your hat on "well its a dept. issued weapon and they said I could". Who's your town / city dept. going to side with when a multi-million dollar law suit comes their way...and you know that follows it immediately.

Get your LTC. Please. I would hate to see someone get hemmed up for trying to do the right thing.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

chief801 said:


> Get the LTC, but in the mean time, see if your dept. will allow you to order it through a department purchase order(and qualify you). If it is dept. purchase, it can be considered a duty weapon.


right Chief! and he's FET exempt and should get a real good $$$$
:beer:


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Vader said:


> You cannot carry off duty (dept. issue or not) if you do not have a LTC. You will be in up to your chin if you have to plug someone someday. So please...do not hang your hat on "well its a dept. issued weapon and they said I could". Who's your town / city dept. going to side with when a multi-million dollar law suit comes their way...and you know that follows it immediately.
> 
> Get your LTC. Please. I would hate to see someone get hemmed up for trying to do the right thing.


Yes, you can carry your department issued firearm without a LTC. If your particular department requires you to have a LTC, then that's up to them, but 41-98 is pretty clear on this.


----------



## anesthes (Oct 11, 2004)

94c said:


> It used to be that way until a dept. in western Ma. shit canned an officer for a prior domestic conviction and argued that they could in fact require it's officers to get a LTC.
> (automatically disqualifying him.)
> 
> I believe the domestic happened over a decade ago and he had been on the department a while.


It was actually a sexual assault, and I think the officer was on like 17 years. It was a case we reviewed in the academy. Happened when he was 18 or 19, and I think he was over 45 when they canned him. Basicly it was a she said, he said, and he pleaded for probation at the time.

-- Joe


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Um, HR 218.
> 
> Only the Communist Commonwealth would require a Police Officer to have and LTC. What a shame.


This is a perfect example of why I am soooooo glad I moved to NH. And will never move back unless communism is defeated. I love the fact that common sense applies here. Though, I do still love my motherland.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

I thought we just covered this?

HR 218 is pretty clear:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15439


----------

